# Fleetwood 10" slicer



## herms (May 14, 2012)

Hello all I've been away for to long I have a serious amount to catch up on like putting up my pics from my stuffer that have been missing for over a month but that will come later. 

I come to you guys for your thoughts on Fleetwood Slicers. 

I found one on CL about a hour from me that I am going to look at tomrrow looks to be in really good shape was used in a small deli for about ten years. It is a 10" slicer Model # M250/s comes with attached stone blade sharpeners for $250.  Everything I can find about this kind of slicer is a newer model but still 10" is $600 new.  I have a list of stuff to look over on it from pops, nepas, or one of the other guys that are a wealth of knowldge. 

So just wondering if you have any opinion/thoughts on this brand of slicer.  Those of you that have one do you like it pro/cons??

THanks all once again and I will hopefully have pictures tomorrow night along with the stuffer.

Wade H


----------



## pops6927 (May 21, 2012)

Love to see it!


----------

